# basher you up yet? dodge 1500



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Was gonna mount plow on suburban. Sold it. Picked up 99 ram sport reg cab short box.146k. Love how rusty states say reg rust. Hands off wheel at 70. Ropes holding hood down. High school kid driven and tested! Now searching for used complete plow setup on craigys.just 800ft drive and black gold pump station. Wish me luck. This site rocks.how frozen water has made life great. Lol. Cheers


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What's the point of post?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

What's " hands off wheel at 70" and " black gold pump station " ?


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

What plows and truck side mounts should I look for.can take hands off steering wheel at 70 and close eyes for a few and truck drives it self straight with no shakes. I tell my kids to save money for gas. Will be almost 10 bucks a gallon by the time they drive. Cheers.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey I am new.got truck and need plow.this plow stuffs hard to disifer. I mean I look at craigys at 100s of plows and none ever seem complete or what I need. Exited to get plow on truck. Cheers. I am trying to have fun with this with a positive attitude.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I have been searching site for days. Basher has lots of info. I wanna find something that goes up down and fits correct for 500/1500. Thanks again.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://racine.craigslist.org/cto/4598507871.html


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

ya thats a good find. My research makes me think any 94/2001 mount will fit my rig. any one chime in on that? heres some pics of the rig i need a plow for.
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/wan/4611569829.html
thanks again. cheersussmileyflag


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I can tell you for sure that the mount is the same from 96 - 2001 I have this range of Dodges. 95 should be the same, But don't know about a 94. I have a BOSS V on a 96 like that. Turns nice and tight.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Unless you are a experienced hydraulic tech you need to increase your budget.

whatever plow it is keep it below 600lbs and run a counterweight.

Check your front end (ball joints, hubs, steering components) very well before installing plow, that vintage Dodge 1500 can be a decent plow truck, spend your $500 bucks on heavier front springs and components while you save the $2500 any decent ready to use plow is going to cost.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

basher;1820169 said:


> Unless you are a experienced hydraulic tech you need to increase your budget.
> 
> whatever plow it is keep it below 600lbs and run a counterweight.
> 
> Check your front end (ball joints, hubs, steering components) very well before installing plow, that vintage Dodge 1500 can be a decent plow truck, spend your $500 bucks on heavier front springs and components while you save the $2500 any decent ready to use plow is going to cost.


Ok. I have been looking at springs and timbrens. This guy has offered me his plow setup. I have to remove. yes,no? price? I was possibly thinking 500.
It,s an hr away and i would pay buddy around 100 to help me take off. Huge thanks for the help so far.cheers:salute:
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4605289746.html


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

How hard is it to remove a plow? I emailed him back and asked what he wanted for it. I did not wanna insult him with a low offer.thanks again.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Well - if it has been on there for some time you will need a torch and a impact wrench. It would be the easiest to cut it off and buy new bolts.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

OK.extension cord sazall good blades and basic hand tools. He wants 550. I am thinking I should jump on it. Huge thanks. Yes-no?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Take someone with you that has a good knowledge of plows and mechanics.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Well I went and bought the plow tonight and removed it. Took 2 hr to get every thing apart. Will get back to update when I get plow installed. Seems like a great design. Thanks again for the help. Cheers. Wish me luck.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Pic test. Ram tough.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

The plow I got is a old fisher mm sehp 7 1/2. Included everything I need I think? Mount,wiring,control and plow. Just got done printing out mechanic manual. Will get pics of plow soon. Wanna get mount installed before wiring harness. Any other tips? Thanks again.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Welded up hood latch. So no more ropes holding it down. Called b&b truck about a new truck side bolt kit.some of the bolts had long peices of metal welded on them to fish. Or will track um down and make. Dan from b&b said people usually never take the truck side frame off.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Parked next to a SLT 2nd gen short box regular cab and noticed my sport was sitting higher.it does not have off road package. Those bolts with handles are like 7 bucks a piece. Thinking about installing some bolts and welding the bracket to frame.got some picks of frame and plow.kinda dark. And a picture of bling it on. Guy said it goes a buck thirty.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Point?......


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Half ***ing it won't get you anything but heartache.

if you want to weld something up, weld up a set of special bolts. It's not that hard to do and you won't screw up your frame.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advise. Just got back from ace with 50 buck worth of nuts,bolt,washers and metal. Put about 250 miles on dodge so far. Drives and runs good.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Got my truck side bracket mounted tonight with my yuper buddy. Gonna tackle the wiring harness next. Really like this rusty dodge.drives great. Thanks again. Great site.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That passenger side receiver is bent. From the pic at least


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jasburrito;1821972 said:


> Thanks for the advise. Just got back from ace with 50 buck worth of nuts,bolt,washers and metal.


Grade 5 I hope?? Nylock nuts? If not get some to start replacing as the streach and break.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Good call. Just noticed 3 of the bolts were not grade 5. Dang ace has there bolts mixed. No nylocks were on last install that lasted 15 years. I do like those. The rust will spread and hold them all on tight. Thanks again.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I started installing wiring harness. Soldered up left right turn and parking lights. I need to pick up a fuse holder and fuse for controller. Any idea how many amp fuse I need? Thanks again.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Controller pic. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought it was a 3 amp.....
fishers website will state how much


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I got plow mounted and workin somewhat. Seems my wiring harness had drl option. So for some reason the plow motor runs when I turn on lights.which do not work? But whatever for now. I will do more work to figure it out. Thanks again.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I am pretty geeked about it. Thanks.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Good job man!


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks. I changed all 4 relays and all my plow lights work. I also changed fluid and remove all three solenoids and cleaned them out. Seems to work good. Cannot wait for the snow to fly. Trucks sitting with a full tank of gas in low range ready to go. Been trolly craigs list for some cheap used tire. Prob worth just getting new 1s though. Thanks again.


----------

